# Anyone wanting an employee in sorrento?



## fillipio99 (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi there.

it has been my dream to live in Sorrento Italy.

ive been trying for 2 years now to find a job in italy (something to get me on my feet).

i am a 26 years old anaesthetic theatre assistant working for the NHS. but i am looking for any kind of job going in sorrento (i.e bars, restaurants, hotels, etc).

so far ive applied for over 250 jobs. ive even been over to Sorrento for a month (camping out) to try and find a job but sadly had to return to the UK empty handed.

i was wondering if anyone knew of any jobs that are going in the Sorrento Area.

or aswell. is anyone is desperate need of renting a room in thier home. i would gladly pack up and come over. anything to get me started.

many thanks for your kindness in reading this email

sincerely

phil


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Italy's general unemployment rate increased to 11.2% in December, 2012. You are not the only person struggling to find a job in Italy.


----------



## fillipio99 (Feb 6, 2013)

Many thanks for your kind reply. I fully understand what you are saying. but there must be something out there in the rough. I mean how are these people who are unemployed actually coping. They all seem to have homes, eat, drink, etc. there has to be some way. Or someone who needs work somewhere.!

As well as my job I also fix iPhones for a living. Perhaps there's a small bit on the market for me there. But I need more than just a hunch. I don't want to go over there blind so I feel I m doing the right thing at the moment. Just waiting, researching, learning, applying, etc.


BBCWatcher said:


> Italy's general unemployment rate increased to 11.2% in December, 2012. You are not the only person struggling to find a job in Italy.


----------

